# Sheraton Vistana Falls



## LadyPhoenix (Mar 23, 2007)

Question#1:  My aunt and uncle are renting to us (a family of 3) their 1st Floor unit (Sheraton Vistana Falls Villa) for Week 30 in 2009 (yeah I know, 2 years away and why am I asking questions so early  ).  They bought it in 1985 or 1988, so it doesn't have the "lockoff villa" feature; it sleeps 6 people, and has 2 bathrooms.  Has anyone stayed at this villa before, and if so, got pictures?

Question #2:  Is there a Super Walmart near this villa?  If so, are there shuttles (free or otherwise) available to take guests to and from?

Question #3: Is there Wi-Fi in this Villa??

Thank you in advance!

LadyPhoenix


----------



## denverbob (Mar 24, 2007)

I can't answer specifially about the Falls (we own in the Courts), but I can tell you that there is a Super WalMart about 1 mile from Vistana (turn right out of main gate). I don't think there is a shuttle from Vistana, however.

I can also tell you there is no wi-fi or other wireless internet at Vistana. There is a computer room but it is very expensive and not very convenient. Some of the restaurants offer free wireless and I'm sure some of the coffee shops nearby do also. The Orlando airport has free wireless too.


----------



## bward (Mar 24, 2007)

I last visited Vistana Resort in 03, and they had a shuttle to Disney at that time. 

It cost 6 bucks per person each way if I recall.

We went to Vistana Villages in 04, and they too had a shuttle.

Bward


----------



## LadyPhoenix (Mar 24, 2007)

*Upgrade from the Falls*

Here's another question:  Upon Sunday check-in, can we request an upgrade from the Falls unit to another unit (like Cascades) if available?


----------



## Daverock (Mar 25, 2007)

*Falls villas*

If you skip down to a previous topic you will find an update to the villas.  By the time your arrive in 2009, hopefully, your villa will be refurbished and will be, IMHO, one of the best places to stay at Vistana.  It will make the Cascades look "old."

I was at Vistana in March and I can happily report that by May they are supposed to have wireless in each room.  They had it on for a week while I was there and best of all its free.

Dave


----------



## LadyPhoenix (Mar 25, 2007)

*I saw it!*

Thanks for giving direction to where that post was, Daverock!  If they already have model apartments available for the BOD to review, then, hopefully (crossing fingers) the Falls Villas will be refurbished by Week 30 2009...and that is WONDERFUL news about the Wi-Fi!


----------



## cbecerrajr (Aug 16, 2007)

*Yes...it will be refurbished by the time you visit...*

Here's an excerpt from an email that I got...I am an owner at the Falls phase...also wk 30 (what are the odds)!  We received a letter in the mail a week before we went down 7/29 - 8/5.  Spoke with owner services while we were there and they confirmed that it would be complete by 2009.  In fact, the gentleman that I spoke with said not to be surprised if it was completed by our next visit, wk 30 2008.  I hope his hunch is right!  Can't wait to get back...very nice resort with lots of "natural" settings, helpful staff, abundance of activities onsite.

Let me know if you have any questions about the resort...cbecerrajr@yahoo.com

Hope to have pictures uploaded in the next couple days.


Dear Sheraton Vistana Falls Owner,

In July, we sent you a letter about the fantastic renovation news at our Home Resort. As Owners, we are very excited about the changes that will take place at Falls! The renovation will touch every room of our villas, updating and enhancing them with new furniture, fabrics, electronics and much more. 

During your visit to the resort, be sure to take a tour of the models—not just Falls— the boards have authorized models for Fountains, Fountains II, Springs and Lakes. You’ll love the new look of the resort! 

We’ll keep in touch with association members, providing makeover updates through letters, emails, and the Owners-only website, www.mystarcentral.com. Check your mailboxes for a letter with more details about the refurbishment; it will arrive before Labor Day. Then in early September, you will receive a 12-page brochure with before and after pictures and complete financial information, along with Frequently Asked Questions (FAQs). Also in early September, look for an article about the transformation of your resort on www.mystarcentral.com.

An important note—we know how much mail you receive, so please be aware that you can recognize refurbishment communications from your board of directors when you see ?Your Vistana Falls Makeover? on the envelope or in the subject line of an email. Your brochure package will arrive in early September in a 9x6 envelope with ?Your Vistana Falls Makeover? printed on it. Please open and read it because it’s good news about your great resort!


----------

